# Foiles Has a New Call - Interesting...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Take a look... www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrHUG2y-m-Q


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow....

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

cant help but laugh at that. A pile of birds falls out of the sky and you got yourself a crimescene! I had to go back and look again because I thought for second that FML were the initials on the insert of that call. took on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

:rollin: I know I got a kick out of the new name


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Next call gonna be the felon? Or Fugitive?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

doing time, lol

kind of ironic to name a call that after everything that's going down


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

definetly will be one hanging on my lanyard!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

It called "Crime Scene" because of his recent run-in with the law, or because the call looks like a carbon copy of the Heartland Flatliner II and likely is subject to trademark infringement?!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> It called "Crime Scene" because of his recent run-in with the law, or because the call looks like a carbon copy of the Heartland Flatliner II and likely is subject to trademark infringement?!


yeah, no goose call has ever looked like another before... :roll:


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I mean seriously....Crime Scene!!!! Could he not come up with something a little less discriptive of his normal day in the field!

uke:


----------

